# Testing for nitrates and nitrites.



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

When should i test for nitrates and nitrites in a new setup?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

check once from the tap to see what the nitrates, nitrite, ph, and ammo are from the tap. If they all check out continue cycling and check ammo every day or two. Nitrates should be checked after the nitrite drops. << this should be enough

If you the cautious type or have fish you care about in the tank already, check all of them from the tap. Ammo and nitrite should be checked daily (a couple table spoons of salt would be a great thing to add about now too). Nitrates aren't a huge worry so they still just need to be checked after ammo begins to drop. Water changes will help keep the ammo and nitrites in check it they get to high.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> check once from the tap to see what the nitrates, nitrite, ph, and ammo are from the tap. If they all check out continue cycling and check ammo every day or two. Nitrates should be checked after the nitrite drops. << this should be enough
> 
> If you the cautious type or have fish you care about in the tank already, check all of them from the tap. Ammo and nitrite should be checked daily (a couple table spoons of salt would be a great thing to add about now too). Nitrates aren't a huge worry so they still just need to be checked after ammo begins to drop. Water changes will help keep the ammo and nitrites in check it they get to high.


PH is at 7.6,ammo is at 0. I haven't checked nitrates and nitrites yet. I will add a couple of tbsp of salt.Should i add salt after every water change?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

how new is the setup? do you even have fish in there yet?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

he doesnt have fish in it yet i posted in another thread about it.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I didn't even think to ask that part.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol dont beat yourself up over it you still gave great advice. now stop giving babies cigarettes lol


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanx man







sooner or later I will get the answer right on one of these questions. So much to say in one post.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

No fish in there yet. I have to pick up my 2" rhom on thursday night.
here are the water params.
temp:82
Ammo:0
nitrite:0
nitrate0
ph:7.6
Now i don't think one small rhom in a 33g tank would create that much waste to spike these levels. Maybe by then i'll have some sort of bacteria established to be able to control the ammo a bit. The tank has been running since last sat.I add cycle everyday,hopefully that and the 2 filter media bags filled with gravel from another tank will speed up the process. How would salt help the fish?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

check your other post i mentioned that you need fish in the tank to even start a cycle there is no need to test the water until you have some type of fish. the salt will help protect the fish from nitrites when they become present in the tank. you wont need very much salt to help.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

where can i find pure ammonia and how much should i add?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

You can usually find it at a grocery store where the rest of the household chemicals are. Make sure its pure amonia and doesn't have a surfactant or something else added. It should say on the label. If nothing else, shake the hell out of it and see if it foams. If it foams like mad it probably has stuff in it you don't want. If it doesn't foam bad or not at all buy it and google the stuff on the label.

You could pick it up at a farm store like TSC or runnings if they are in you area. I have almost never seen one with surfactant in one of them.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I found filter media from an established tank. It's in my aquarium now. The media was removed from the filter 2 days ago but was still moist.
I hope it's still good!!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

PH is at 7.6 GH 60 and KH 60. Good for a Rhom?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

That's how you cycle a filter.







Nothing better then already established filter media. PH looks good, not sure about KH & GH.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

what should it be at?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if your tank didnt have a fish in it when you added the established filter media it is dead now. it has to have a continuous ammonia source such as a fish. buy the fish toss him in the tank then add the established media.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

AS fan said:


> if your tank didnt have a fish in it when you added the established filter media it is dead now. it has to have a continuous ammonia source such as a fish. buy the fish toss him in the tank then add the established media.


You have about 48 hours for Bacteria I believe thats how long it can last out of water...
I have a way to Super Cycle Your tank , it will surely work.. it is a mistake I made when i first started..
hehe

Go to Your LFS , Grab like 20 Feeders , Put them in your 33g Feed them , Give it about 2 Hours and Your Cycle is Sure to have started.. remove 4 an Hour Until you have about 4 Left.

You will have now started Your cycle , Giving the bacteria enough Amonia to get it Kick started and By removing the Other 16 fish Your tank will be able to Manage the other 4 that produce amonia.

lol.

It was a big mistake I made by overstocking , but it got the cycle going almost instantaneously. It adds just the right amount of ammonia.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

CrazeeJon said:


> if your tank didnt have a fish in it when you added the established filter media it is dead now. it has to have a continuous ammonia source such as a fish. buy the fish toss him in the tank then add the established media.


You have about 48 hours for Bacteria I believe thats how long it can last out of water...
I have a way to Super Cycle Your tank , it will surely work.. it is a mistake I made when i first started..
hehe

Go to Your LFS , Grab like 20 Feeders , Put them in your 33g Feed them , Give it about 2 Hours and Your Cycle is Sure to have started.. remove 4 an Hour Until you have about 4 Left.

You will have now started Your cycle , Giving the bacteria enough Amonia to get it Kick started and By removing the Other 16 fish Your tank will be able to Manage the other 4 that produce amonia.

lol.

It was a big mistake I made by overstocking , but it got the cycle going almost instantaneously. It adds just the right amount of ammonia.
[/quote]

Im not trying to be funny or nothing but some of your info is innaccurate i just dont want the OP to get the wrong idea about cycling a tank or how long the bacteria last. the fish is in the tank now so it doesnt really matter tank will be cycled within a month or less anyways.


----------

